# Coffee machines



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

My Tassimo machine is showing signs of ware and leaking water from somewhere. So here is an excuse to buy a new one. We were thinking of a Bean to cup machine and wondered if there are any users out there that can give us some insight please.

cabby


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Common fault, loads of clips on U Tube how to repair the leaks.


tony


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Lidl's currently have a pressured one for sale about £40 I think.
Mine also came from Lidl's several years ago. Beans in the top jug of coffee out the bottom. Works brilliantly, one drawback, needs to be kept very clean for best results.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

We replaced our 5 year old Krups machine a few years ago with a Miele. 

The Miele is an excellent machine but requires cleaning every couple of days. A simple job that only takes a few minutes to do but delivers an excellent cup of coffee every time.

Once programmed each member of the family has their preferred coffee on cup whenever wanted, from Latte to Capuchino to Americano + + +.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Friend of mine has a Jura Giga 5 and his coffees are probably amongst the best I've tasted. Obviously the quality of the taste is down to which beans he uses, but I'm already saving towards one !


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

hate to think how much,but looks nice. I am looking at this one. Viesta one touch 500..

cabby


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Blizzard, 

Do you know what beans your friend uses?

Thank youi


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I nearly said heinz but I think that there are more than 57 varieties of coffee bean blends.>

cabby


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Drew said:


> Hi Blizzard,
> 
> Do you know what beans your friend uses?
> 
> Thank youi


Off the top of my head, no, but I'll ask next time we meet up.

Ken.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Blizzard said:


> Off the top of my head, no, but I'll ask next time we meet up.
> 
> Ken.


I should add that he's a bit of a coffee, wine, watch, car etc snob, so don't imagine his coffee beans will be Poundland's best :wink2:


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Blizzard said:


> I should add that he's a bit of a coffee, wine, watch, car etc snob, so don't imagine his coffee beans will be Poundland's best :wink2:





Blizzard said:


> I should add that he's a bit of a coffee, wine, watch, car etc snob, so don't imagine his coffee beans will be Poundland's best :wink2:


Hi Blizard,

I am always in the lookout for a good tasting coffee, whither it comes from Poundland or Fortnum & Masons makes no difference.

Drew


----------

